# Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1



## manni61 (29. Jan. 2010)

Hallo hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Bau meiner
Innenhälterung
Hier mußte mein Werkstatt weichen alles wegen  den Kois


----------



## orange1704 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

sieht gut aus mehr bilder vom bau bitte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Freu mich auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## mitch (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

hallo manfred,

bist du noch am bilder raussuchen  wo bleibt denn die anderen bilder 

ist eine gute idee gewesen das du den bau so gut dokumentiert hast


----------



## manni61 (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

So hier mal die nächsten Bilder von der IH
Mitsch ist ja schon gespannt drauf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Ganz Klasse, super Arbeit.

Los, bitte weiter berichten


----------



## toschbaer (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo Manni,

sehr professionell gearbeitet 

Da ich selbst eine IH mit Anlehnung an ein Aquarium gebaut habe, interessiert es mich, ob Du heizt; wenn ja, wie?
Welche Filteranlage betreibst Du?
Welches Licht hast Du ausgewählt?
Hast Du Substrat in der IH ?
Benutzt Du einen UVC-Brtenner? 
Wie groß ist Dein Besatz in kg?

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## manni61 (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo Friedhelm
Zu deinen fragen, im Keller hab ich einen Heizkörper 
die Raumtemperatur halte ich auf 18,5C Wasser ist so 16,5C
Der Filter besteht aus drei Regentonnen a´ 400l das Filtermaterial 
sind Schaumstoffmatten+Japanmatten+Watte und ca. 500l Helix
eine 55W UV Lampe ist auch verbaut.Zur Beleuchtung teilen sich die meinungen wegen des Farbtons
ich hab zwei Tageslichtröhren a 55W brennt aber nur eine und das auch erst am nachmittag.
Bei mir im Keller befinden sich drei Fenster so kann ich das Tageslicht nutzen.So jetzt zur frage mit dem Gewicht, es sind halt 19 Kois im Becken von 35 bis 75cm also da muß ich passen. P´S ein paar ältere Bilder von der IH befinden sich auf meiner Seite Koi -Kichi- Kulmbach
Neue Bilder von der IH folgen


----------



## manni61 (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo die nächsten Bilder vom Bau


----------



## toschbaer (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Danke, Manni für die Antworten!

Ich habe natürlich noch ein paar Fragen und wenn Du Lust hast...

Welches Futter benutzt Du?
Nimmst Du auch Futterzusätze; wie z.B. Honig - Blütenpollen oder Tonmineralien - Algenmehl .
Und noch einmal: Ist Substrat in der IH?
Wie belüftest Du? Mit SK-, Blubber- oder Rieselfilter?
Arbeitest Du in der IH mit EM ? Z.B.Kanne oder Aqua- 5 dry?
Und wann stellst Du neue Bilder ein?  

Das reicht erstmal und danke!  

LG
Friedhelm,
 der jetzt wieder durch den Schnee stapft und sich vors Becken setzt


----------



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Servus Manni

Danke für die Super Doku 

Hoffe auf Fortsetzung ... hilft sicher dem einen oder anderen User als Bauanleitung 

Nachdem ich ja deine IH schon Live begutachten durfte ... kann ich Dir nur respekt zollen ... ist Dir super gelungen und die Koi fühlen sich darin sich sehr wohl 

Hattest du nicht eine Heizung im Filter vorgesehen 

@ Friedhelm: [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14/]Hier der Filter der IH[/URL]


----------



## rainthanner (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

sehr gute Doku.


----------



## manni61 (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo Helmut erstmal ein herzliches Grüßgott zu deiner frage mit Heizung in der IH 
Den Filter zu beheizen ist nicht nötig weil im Keller sich eine Heizung befindet.
Jetzt zu den fragen vom Friedhelm.Was ich für Futter nehme, seit 6Jahren füttere ich ATAMA
Produkte momentan gibs SPEZIAL WK + WHEATGERM +Milchsäure Snack,+Miracle AnimalSubstrat verwende ich nicht. Zur Belüftung eine Air Pump
8000 mit der Filter und Becken mit Sauerstoff versorgt wird + ein Abschäumer als Rieselfilter.
Mit EM arbeite ich im der IH nicht, Kanne kommt aber im Teich zum Einsatz.Noch zum Futter, beziehe ich vom Koifuttershop.
So jetzt noch ein paar neue Bilder von der IH.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Alles Superschick 

Gehts noch weiter ?


----------



## manni61 (4. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo Uwe es geht noch was, hab gerade ein paar brand heiße Bilder 
vom Filter gemacht viel Spaß damit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Warum ist das denn alles so aufgeräumt bei dir ?  

Ganz großes Kino, Danke für die Doku  (mein Nachbar freut sich auch, genau so etwas hat er demnächst vor zu bauen)


----------



## manni61 (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo Uwe bei ist nicht alles so ordentlich aber was tut nicht alles für seine 
Lieblinge hier noch ein Bildchen zum Abschluß der Doku von  meinen Freunden


----------



## axel (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo Manni


Sehr schöne Doku 
Deine Lieblinge werden sich über die schöne IH  freuen !

lg
axel


----------



## manni61 (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hier noch ein keiner Nachchlag zu meiner IH
und zwar die Kamera die über den Becken ist 
eine feine sache,man kann mal schnell über den Bildschirm sehen,
was die kois so treiben


----------



## toschbaer (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Mann.... Mann....  Manni    


man.. cher sagt: ich hätte ein  :crazy  :smoki  

Aber Du -  Mann  i   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## manni61 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hier mal der Koi-Kichi in Aktion
Einer meiner Lieblinge ein Yamabuki mit knapp 70 cm
Langsam wirds ja entlich mal Zeit, das der Frühling kommt
Meine  Freunde wollen raus


----------



## axel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo Manni 


Na wirst Du mal den Fisch im Wasser lassen   Der hat doch keine Lunge .
Schönes Prachtexemplar !
Jo Zeit wirds das es wärmer wird sonst glaub ich nicht mehr an die Klimaerwährmung 

lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Sind schon ein wenig Irre wir Koi-Kichis


----------



## manni61 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo Uwe
Da muß ich dir absolut recht geben,was macht man da nicht so alles
Halt Koi-Kichi


----------



## Digicat (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Manni ... hast du keine Badewanne 

Geil .... 

Und dein Yamabuki ... ein Prachtexemplar


----------



## manni61 (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Hallo meine IH geht in die Sommerpause, ist ein halbes Jahr gelaufen 
Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt,bin sehr zufrieden
Kann ich nun empfehlen.
Mein Quarantänebecken mit 600l läuft durch mit neuem Besatz
Noch eines zum umsetzen der Kois von der IH in den Teich,mir ist es leider 
passiert das einer rausgesprungen ist,hab mir sagen lassen das dies selten 
vorkommt!!!!!! Ich muß halt jetzt damit leben. Nächstes Jahr vieleicht Teichwache halten Servus aus Kulmbach


----------



## dobifan (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

Da frag ich mich nur: 
Wie bringst Du Deine Frau dazu dass sie da nichts sagt 

Meine würd nen Handstand Rückwärts mit Doppelschrauebndrehung linksgewendet machen


----------



## squidy (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Doku. Innenhälterung-Teil 1*

hi Manni

schöne Anlage hast du da "träum"  meine IH hat nur 2500l reicht aber auch 



dobifan schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich nur:
> Wie bringst Du Deine Frau dazu dass sie da nichts sagt
> 
> Meine würd nen Handstand Rückwärts mit Doppelschrauebndrehung linksgewendet machen



einfach das frauchen auch mit KOI-Fieber infizieren und dann helfen sie sogar mit


----------

